# Classical VSTs Instruments in Kontakt for classical music production



## Balearic Pete (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello,

i will work with a classical composer, i am specialized in electronic club music...
In my DAW i use several PlugInns...

My question: I would like to know, which KONTAKT VSTs are the best for classical music production?
I don't mean the cheasy ARK Series, i would like to produce classical music in a more detailed way...

Which KONTAKT PlugInns would fit?
Thanks


----------



## dsblais (Feb 17, 2020)

For traditional classical music, I would think there's a general sentiment that VSL's Symphonic Cube or Special Edition, Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (+Percussion) or BBCO, Orchestral Tool's Berlin series, and (much more controversially) Steinberg's Iconica. The players for these vary, and only OT's Berlin Series and Spitfire's SSO use Kontakt (for now -- both developers have their own fairly new players). Alternatively, you can piece together a mixture of favorite libraries from different developers, but the best components of that would vary much more greatly by taste.


----------

